# coyote proof barn!!! HELP!!!!!!!!



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

So I went to go take a look at a NG buckling and do a bit of thrift shopping today. We left the house at about 8:40 in the morning and didn't return from our trip till about 3:00. When we arrived home I decided to check on the goats and chickens like I normally do throughout the day, the goats where crying louder then usual but I just chalked it up to one of my girls being in heat and being overall loud and disruptive. I take a quick look out the window before going out and what do I see, piles of chicken feathers some animal has gotten all 5 of my chickens!!! At this point I'm starting to freak out! me and my mother both go out to the field, my poor goats and Dorset sheep are backed into a corner freaking out. We follow the trail of fresh blood and feathers to a smallish hole going under the fence in the very back corner of the pen. It had to be a dog or coyote(pretty sure coyote, we hear them at night and our neighbors have had them up on there porch. So at this point I'm in tears, I've hand raised all of these chickens and have had them for 5 years without problem until now. 

I'm afraid that now that they've gotten in and think its easy they will be back to attack my goats and sheep!! I can watch the goats & sheep during the day for the most part till we get the supplies to redo the whole back fence line but I'm worried about them digging under and into the barn at night,I cant help them if I'm asleep!! 

So I guess what I'm asking is what are some really good ways to keep coyotes and animals in general from digging there way into my barn? Any other helpful ideas that may help to predator proof are very welcome and appreciated!!!!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

1 easy deterrent would be a electric fencing that is about 6 inches of the ground and 6 inches away from fence on outside also if you put next strand about 3 feet off the ground and 6 inches from fence, this will deter the jumping on fence, this should light thier noses up before they can dig, the other suggestion involves NV and probably not CofC here

Good luck


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Look into making a fence "skirt" on the bottom of your fence. We are also getting coyote rollers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Buy wolf pee.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your losses! I'm guessing a livestock guardian dog is not an option for you? 

We skirted our chicken coop using the extruded diamond lathe sheets builders use to back masonry walls. They're not too expensive (check your big box building supply stores). They're flexible but very sturdy, and the extrusions of metal are NOT comfortable to paw pads. We screwed them up the edge of our coop about 4"-6" from the ground using a wooden batten strip. Then we lightly buried the "skirt", which stretched out from the side of the coop almost 2'. We've had no problems with *****, skunks, or coyotes in our coop...though I believe our dogs are most effective at keeping the coyotes at bay. We know we still have the occasional **** -- the occasional shredded garbage bags tell us that! But the chickens have remained safe. On a larger scale, I'm sure this would work around your barn as well. If you're in an area that zones against electric fences, this might be a viable option. Wishing you all the best in solving this dilemma!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It greatly depends on the coyote behavior in your part of the country, and also the size of your goats, but in my experience, the coyote has taken what it wanted and won't be back for the goats. They are mostly small prey hunters and hunt alone. (yes, they make a lot of noise all together, but are usually hunting small mice, rabbits, quail, etc. alone) Of course there are always exceptions. But a coyote would have a tough time hauling a goat or sheep carcass out of the pen, and they like to escape with the prey rather than eat it there.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with the wolf pee. That stuff is amazing! But since your really not sure what it was that got your chickens and the pee would do nothing for dogs I would go with the hot fence. I would get the hottest meanest one I could find and put up. 
I have this one and it's pretty 'hot'
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=1eb46a13-4bd6-4ca7-aa77-a2dba29c14f0


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your chickens! We've got a lot of coyotes, raccoons, and possums around so predators are always a concern for us, too. For our coop, we lined all the edges that a predator might try and get through with woven wire fence, and we put two latches on the little chicken door we shut at night, to make it hard for a raccoon to open. For our fencing, we have a powerful electric fence, along with two strands of barbed wire on the lower foot and a half or so. We also have a guard donkey, but that's an adventure all it's own.  

To keep coyotes out of the barn, you could probably line all the edges with fencing, and then put barbed wire on the outside. 

Hope everything works out!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I so very sorry you lost your chickens , thats horrible :tear:
I would be careful with wolf pee. Not sure where you are , but you must be sure you don't have wolves in your area or else your inviting them in with the pee. I agree , for a quick fix you need to bury fencing around the barn so they can't get in when they start to dig. Those yotes are VERY determined animals when they know a easy meal is within reach. Hooking up a hot wire is a good idea , but also concentrate on making the barn safe at night , like you mentioned , its hard to protect while your sleeping. If you have a dog that could warn you of something amiss outside , that would be great too. The dog doesn't need to be with the animals , just near them in another pen in order to send up a warning there is a predator . But of course , you want the dog to be able to protect itself as well....its a difficult predicament for sure. Not sure if you guys are willing to have a shot gun handy , but me personally , i would be sleeping with one right next to me at night. Another thing that i feel would be worth your time and effort and loss of sleep , would be to sit up at night armed and ready for the yotes. They WILL return nightly till they either get what they want or they find they can't . You have a window of opportunity here to make this happen. If you don't have a gun and don't wish to use one , have someone else do it. Maybe a neighbor ......i would possibly try animal control or something along those lines , but sometimes they aren't "on the ball" enough to be able to get the job done without anymore losses. I wish you luck and pray your animals stay safe , again sorry for your losses :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> It greatly depends on the coyote behavior in your part of the country, and also the size of your goats, but in my experience, the coyote has taken what it wanted and won't be back for the goats. They are mostly small prey hunters and hunt alone. (yes, they make a lot of noise all together, but are usually hunting small mice, rabbits, quail, etc. alone) Of course there are always exceptions. But a coyote would have a tough time hauling a goat or sheep carcass out of the pen, and they like to escape with the prey rather than eat it there.


I agree , but they will try and if in a pack like a bunch of young ones , they could maul a goat badly and terrify enough to cause death. Some of those animals are very determined . If the OP gets more chickens , they will hang around knowing free meals are available. And , sadly baby goats are perfect little snacks...
I hate to kill a animal , but IMO , once they attack once , they will always swing by again to see if there is anything worth their effort. I feel if you could get the yote , its totally worth the sleepless night or nights to do it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just a note on killing the coyotes - if you kill the Alpha male, it will bring all the females into heat, thus increasing the coyote population. Now I only just read that, so I'm not sure if it's true, and if a coyote has learned to feed off of livestock it obviously needs to go, have no issues there. It's just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Just a note on killing the coyotes - if you kill the Alpha male, it will bring all the females into heat, thus increasing the coyote population. Now I only just read that, so I'm not sure if it's true, and if a coyote has learned to feed off of livestock it obviously needs to go, have no issues there. It's just something to keep in mind.


That's interesting D , about the alpha male .


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

If you have a completely enclosed barn I wouldn't think they could get inside or would want to.....what someone said earlier....they can't get in and then take a 100 lb or larger goat out. Am I wrong?? We have them here too.

When we leave, the goats go in the barn. We hear coyotes around here at night sometimes. But haven't ever had them threaten our animals. We don't have chickens.....I think that would perhaps draw them to our land. Our neighbor does have them.....

Our barn when we built it, we had larger rock 3 inch minus put down. Then sand on top. So they would have to dig through that to get inside. But even if you had dirt....I still think your animals are safe if you put them in the barn when you leave.

I know it is a pain to have to put them in the barn each time you leave. But for us, it has worked to keep them in the barn while we are gone. Also we have cross fencing near the barn so they'd have to get over that or under that and then under the barn. I don't think they would do that....but who knows.

Sorry for your loss! That is so sad about the chickens!!! I have heard that putting some wire under the ground....extending from the fence into the ground about 2 feet deep all around the pen works to keep coyotes and other diggers out. Hope you don't loose any future chickens. 

I really hate coyotes!!!! I keep hoping my neighbors will start shooting them.....


----------



## thekibblegoddess (Dec 13, 2014)

A baby monitor in the barn can help you hear if anything is going on at night.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We also picked up a barn camera that we can watch the inside of the barn anytime on our cell phones for free....or computers. The camera cost us 50.00. It works great and puts our minds at ease.....when we are gone especially. 

Baby monitor is a great idea too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Barn cams , baby monitors , all good ideas , whatever works for you . 
I envy people who have LGDs , they are so invaluable .


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you all for your condolences and suggestion!!

We will most definitely be shooting it if we see it. I also hate killing animals but as ThreeHavens said once it starts to go after livestock it has to go one way or another.
The skirting thing is ingenious, I will be doing that ALL OVER!!!
We had a golden retriever who watched over the goats/sheep/chickens for 10 years with great success,never lost a single chicken,sheep or goat with her around, but unfortunately about 6 months ago she passed away from cancer. In future I will be getting another LSG who will live out with them full time but I don't know when that will come about.
I looked up Coyote rollers, I'M MAKING ME SOME OF THOSE 100% great idea, we have big cats around here as well I wonder if it would stop them from getting over a fence also, or at least deter them!?
We do have wolves here, pack ran across our driveway about 9 years ago haven't seen them since, hope I never do!! My mother also thinks that electric fence would be a good idea, by the time i'm done ill have the most predator proof farm on earth!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck to you , I'm sure you will have a fortress built soon 
Mind me asking where you are since you mentioned you had some big cat predators ? 
Big cats , geez , that is so flipping scary !


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Trickyroo said:


> Good luck to you , I'm sure you will have a fortress built soon
> Mind me asking where you are since you mentioned you had some big cat predators ?
> Big cats , geez , that is so flipping scary !


Washington state. We have cougars, lynx, and bob cats. I've seen the latter two, one in my driveway trying to get my cat and the other on my back porch. they aren't huge but big enough. Now the cougars that's another story we actually have informational commercials that play on regular TV that show you how to avoid, discourage and scare off attacking cougars. :shock:
Aren't I lucky:roll: haha


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> We also picked up a barn camera that we can watch the inside of the barn anytime on our cell phones for free....or computers. The camera cost us 50.00. It works great and puts our minds at ease.....when we are gone especially.
> 
> Baby monitor is a great idea too!


We just got one of those system, haven't linked it up to my phone yet though. Im glad to know it works well! I'm going to have to so that ASAP!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

ThreeHavens said:


> Just a note on killing the coyotes - if you kill the Alpha male, it will bring all the females into heat, thus increasing the coyote population. Now I only just read that, so I'm not sure if it's true, and if a coyote has learned to feed off of livestock it obviously needs to go, have no issues there. It's just something to keep in mind.


That a very good thing to think about! I'll have to do some research on that, its a something I really want to know now!! :book:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes our camera in the barn was worth every penny! We don't have a livestock guardian. So we have to put the animals in the barn when we leave. But they have stayed safe. And the camera puts our minds at ease. That's great you bought one!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you have an adult male human and a bit of privacy, a marked human trail will also help keep feral dogs, wolves, and coyotes away. Coyotes and wolves only attack large prey if they are starving most of the time. 

Now with a cougar, make sure there's mo over hanging large trees or objects for them to jump on right outside the pen, and don't build the pen up really high. That sounds strange but, if a cougar jumps in and takes one goat, jumps back out with it, then it's all over. If a cougar jumps in, kills a goat and can't get back out, it will get mad and kill every goat in the pen. 
Cougars don't like weird things, put bright colored wide material strips on the goats necks, bells, flashers, etc. They will go look for something not so strange looking. 
You can paint rocks with phosphorus paint to line an area, they soak up sun during the day and glow at night. The weirder the better. 
Predator guard lights work really well. They are a box that shines like a cougar eye at night. Move them every couple weeks so it looks like the big animal is somewhere else at times.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

What brand of baby monitor would you guys recommend. I assume it would have to be one that does good long range.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

*goathiker* looks like I'll have some major clearing to do! Funny enough I've been wanting to paint the rocks in the pasture with glow in the dark pain for awhile now, never had a good excuse. . .Till now!! 
I was also thinking maybe Solar light? I think you can buy ones that are motion activated too and ones that change colors during the night. I can get a bag of mini cow bells on amazon for pretty cheep. 
Boy am I gonna be set when all this is over. . . and broke haha but its worth it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cougar urine... You get it at a sporting goods store. Sprinkle on your fence line, and around your barn... Just 2 drops between posts, it doesn't take much. Be sure you don't have Cougars in your area though, because it could attract them. I did that back in June, and no coyotes around my animals, but my neighbors have lost a few chickens & ducks.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds like quite a few good ideas. I feel bad for you - predators getting my animals is very upsetting. We target shoot once in awhile down by our wood line as I feel that the sound of shooting might be a deterrent. Also lights on around the barn -and when we had a neighbor dog digging under a fence my husband put barb wire at ground level and a little under the dirt, so it's feet would hopefully get caught. I keep quite a few Niteguard flashing lights on also. It is such a worry. Our dangers are cougar and bobcat. We got a picture of a bear behind our house the other night but I think they are probably not as much of a worry as the others. Good luck


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

wndngrvr said:


> Sounds like quite a few good ideas. I feel bad for you - predators getting my animals is very upsetting. We target shoot once in awhile down by our wood line as I feel that the sound of shooting might be a deterrent. Also lights on around the barn -and when we had a neighbor dog digging under a fence my husband put barb wire at ground level and a little under the dirt, so it's feet would hopefully get caught. I keep quite a few Niteguard flashing lights on also. It is such a worry. Our dangers are cougar and bobcat. We got a picture of a bear behind our house the other night but I think they are probably not as much of a worry as the others. Good luck


Thank you wndngrvr.
Great minds think alike! We have been firing off a few rounds every other day at a target we have set up in the back corner of the pasture. We also had a fire going hoping the smoke through the trees would also keep them away or at the very least detour them a little. I Think i'm going to invest in some type if light (probably solar) and place them all around the barn and fence line. Bears ugh I haven't seen any here yet but I know we have them since a friend down the road had a black bear in her yard not too long ago. I hope they leave you alone,I would be scared out of my mind if I saw a bear!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah, bears here are easy. They are cowards, just like coyotes. Not like Alaska bears at all. 
Now wolves, those are freaky. They will follow us hiking for days like 20 yards from us at all times. 
The relocated wolves that the .gov brought down here are not real though. I was in Alaska while they were doing the trapping. Most of what they caught were high percentage wolf sled dogs :lol: So, they turned a bunch of hybrids loose on you all. You wouldn't believe the large amount of Caribou and baby moose that were killed in those snares either. It was shameful. 
The wolves in Eastern Oregon before this program were very different, shy and retiring, you rarely ever saw them. If you did catch a glimpse of one they were usually in a field hunting sage rats.

Cougars are freaky too. If you have to kill one DON"T shoot them in the head. The dang things keep right on getting on while they die slowly. Aim for Heart and lungs, try to knock it down at the same time. 00 buck works real well.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

goathiker said:


> If you have to kill one DON"T shoot them in the head. The dang things keep right on getting on while they die slowly. Aim for Heart and lungs, try to knock it down at the same time. 00 buck works real well.


you might need to reevaluate your firearm of choice :chin: .223/556 and .308 to the head, a coyote/wolf size animal should be DRT

Stay safe out there, cheap led motion lights might be an option (maybe even solar led motion lights) you should move them around every month or so they dont learn a pattern

good luck


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

If you got the route of motion solar lights, Harbor Freight is throwing them on sale but it ends today. There is a coupon making it 31.99 for the set. Otherwise, online it's 39.99

Also, the lady I bought my goats from recommended Night Guard. http://www.jefferspet.com/products/nite-guard-solar
I have those and haven't had any problems and she swears by them.

I also have a 6ft chain link fence which keeps the coyotes out.

One night I did forget to close up the chickens and lost 1/2 of my flock. So something can get in but I'm not sure what it was. I've set up my trail cam to try to figure it out. Of course, they always take your best girls first. Whatever it was must not have been large enough to go after goats.

EDIT: It looks like the coupon for the lights has been extended. It just showed up in my email box. I'm uploading it if anyone is in need of it.


----------

